# Lüfter,Wasserkühlung zu laut



## schrattixx (31. August 2016)

*Lüfter,Wasserkühlung zu laut*

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Lüfter software technisch zu verändern?

Mein Problem:
Ich habe eine corsair wasserkühlung auf meinen CPU. Und noch 4 Stück Lüfter.
Wenn ich jetzt zb ein anforderndes game starte läuft mein Lüfter vom Netzteil auf Hochleistung. Glaub ich zumindest das es volle Leistung hat weil der Lüfter einfach zu laut ist.
Ich habe mir mein System selber zusammengebaut und hatte eigentlich noch nie Probleme bis auf dieses hald.
Mein Netzteil ist von be quiet. Kann man vl da was steuern was die Lüftung angeht? Vl das die seitlichen noch mehr umdrehungen/minute haben? Ich habe einen Tower von Nzxt also zwei Lüfter unten und einen Großen.


----------



## NatokWa (31. August 2016)

*AW: Lüfter,Wasserkühlung zu laut*

Da du nicht angibst WELCHES Netzteil genau du hast (Marke alleine reicht net) kann dir net geantwortet werden .

Da du aber warscheinlich keines der richtig TEUREN Teile hast , wird ein manueller Eingriff in die Steuerung des NT-Lüfters wahrscheinlich nicht möglich sein .

Rest vom Sys währe auch ganz Nett , schließlich sollten wir auch wissen wieviel LAST das NT aushalten muss , sofern du uns auch verrätst wleches NT genau es jetzt ist .


----------



## wo0815 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Lüfter,Wasserkühlung zu laut*

ja, doch gibt es, hängt davon ab wv du investieren möchtes an Zeit, Arbeit und Geld
Du kannst den Lüfter vom Netzteil rausnehmen und durch ein Silent ersetzen. Aber achte darauf, dass bei 1/3 Drehzahl schon ca. 50% des Luftvolumenstroms erreicht ist. Generell kann man sagen, dass alle Lüfter im unteren Drehzalbereich nicht hörbar sind, deswegen muss man an Hand der Kennlinen ermittel, wv Luft gefördert wird. Im Bereich der Kühlkörper/Spannungsteiler plazierst du einen Digitalen I/O Temperatursensor, welchen du an einer T-Balancer BigNG anschließt. Dort kannst du eine Kurve für den Lüfter programmieren und gleichzeitig die Temperatur auslesen. Natürlich kannst du da auch alle anderen Lüfter anschliessen.
Die Kurve wird im Eprom des BigNG abgelegt und ist auch aktiv, wenn die Software nicht läuft z.b. wenn du im BIOS des Rechners bist.
Nach dieser Methode habe ich 3 Rechner am laufen: der Älteste hat 78000 Betriebsstunden AMD Athlon 64 FX Toledo 2,6@3GHZ und der Jüngste ist ein Intel I7 4790k@5,2GHZ. Alles sind über Wasser gekühlt mit einem Kühlturm (Thermaltake Symphony oder Aquaduct) und laufen meistens im passiv modus ohne aktiven Lüften. Die Reglung erfolgt immer über T-Balancer BigNG und ich kann dir versichern, dass das laptop von Lenevo eher zu hören ist als die Neztteile oder sonst was.

Gruß
Jester


----------

